# Subclavian artery occlusion



## Lynnde (Dec 12, 2017)

I cannot find a ICD 10 code for this.  I can only find one for stenosis, not occlusion.  Could someone please let me know what would be the correct code for this. Thanks


----------



## devinmajor14 (Dec 12, 2017)

i74.2


----------



## shamor83 (Dec 12, 2017)

or maybe I77.1


----------

